# Is It Dinner? Or A Pet?



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

sometimes we get questions from guys like me, silly questions, do you guys eat squirrel? how you cook it? do sky rats taste good? no dont shoot that!






















this is why, when you live in the city, just outside your door after a good rain you can find these rascals frolicking around, along with squirrels and other vermin, to city folks this is more a pet than a meal, but all the same i would bet they would taste good!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Male and female mallards.They look a little to urbanized.Beautiful birds. Great game during duck season .


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

They are beautiful, nice picture.


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

dinner for sure take em out


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

We have a pair that is outside the building I work most days with their chipmunk and squirrel pals. I don't mind them, but the crows and Geese without their green cards are real pests.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

I bet every duck hunter's mouth would water.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

as long as no one has given them names they are okay to eat. come to think of it - the only name i would give them is dinner .


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Imperial said:


> as long as no one has given them names they are okay to eat. come to think of it - the only name i would give them is dinner .


one is winky the other is winney


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice looking squirrels, they look a lot like ducks!...


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

newconvert said:


> as long as no one has given them names they are okay to eat. come to think of it - the only name i would give them is dinner .


one is winky the other is winney
[/quote]


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

.


----------



## RockinRabbit (May 17, 2012)

JLS:Survival said:


> dinner for sure take em out


+1


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice pics Mark.

BTW, in 2nd pic what is the packet at 10 o'clock?


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

All I know if it was this type of duck, the answer would be NO for both.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

If it were fall, I would agree ... invite 'em home for dinner. But this time of year, especially with them paired that way, they will be raising young. Let 'em raise their young so there will be more next year. Wait til fall ....

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

e~shot said:


> Nice pics Mark.
> 
> BTW, in 2nd pic what is the packet at 10 o'clock?


something you dropped me thinks!


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Great poster Henry.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

orcrender said:


> Great poster Henry.


indeed all the answers are really great! i just wanted to demonstrate how the city dwellers are not used to providing for themselves and see animals differently. some people actually think (blondes) meat is MADE in grocery stores?


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I was on river street in San Antonio one afternoon enjoying a huge margarita and some nachos when I felt something tugging at the bottom of my pants. I looked down and there was a hen mallard under the table begging like a dog. I gave her some chips and think I made a friend for life. At one point she actually tried to climb into my lap. She was without a doubt a pet, and a pretty cool one at that. And yes I am a duck hunter and no this was not a figment of my tequila fueled imagination, I actually have pictures to prove it. Chris


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I know the temptation only too well.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

August West said:


> I was on river street in San Antonio one afternoon enjoying a huge margarita and some nachos when I felt something tugging at the bottom of my pants. I looked down and there was a hen mallard under the table begging like a dog. I gave her some chips and think I made a friend for life. At one point she actually tried to climb into my lap. She was without a doubt a pet, and a pretty cool one at that. And yes I am a duck hunter and no this was not a figment of my tequila fueled imagination, I actually have pictures to prove it. Chris


funny story, we all (city folks) go to the lake and huge flock of geese, ducks, just walk around and are used to people, they block roads around the lake, we just feed them and laugh at their antics, thats all you can do in the city, and they do make for a nice afternoon out with the smaller children.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> I know the temptation only too well.


nice photos Hrawk!


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

I get ducks coming into my garden, along with pheasants and rabbits, I only shoot vermin in the garden now though as I like to see the ducks coming to land in the pond etc


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I have this guy that comes every evening to eat the birdseed that falls into the yard. I know that raccoons carry all kinds of nasty diseases, rabies and distemper at the top, but as long as his manners are nice and he continues to be the picture of health he is welcome. Chris


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

the only wild life i dont like seeing around here are the skunks! otherwise they are fun to watch.


----------

